# The Rap + Hip-Hop Experiment for May-June 2015



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> Here is a wonderful quote from The Guardian.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/music/musicblog/2007/jul/26/hiphop
> 
> ...


----------

